# Wife Is Out Of Town And I'm Feeling Adventurous...



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

It's Friday and I'm gonna cut loose tonight after work.

Gonna upgrade the OS on my machine here at home. Yeah, I know what you're all thinkin'..."Wow, that MR dude sure is a party animal."

Yep yep...Cuz that's how I roll. :rofl:

I might even kick it up a notch and put on Season 3 of "House of Cards".


----------



## quiesedba (Apr 19, 2015)

whipped ........


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

Why don't you REALLY go for it and have a crafty look at a glass of sherry


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

MountainRunner said:


> It's Friday and I'm gonna cut loose tonight after work.
> 
> Gonna upgrade the OS on my machine here at home. Yeah, I know what you're all thinkin'..."Wow, that MR dude sure is a party animal."
> 
> ...


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh, my husband will be gone til next Friday. I'm going to paint all three of the bathrooms. I'm a wild one as well.😄


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

:rofl:


MountainRunner said:


> It's Friday and I'm gonna cut loose tonight after work.
> 
> Gonna upgrade the OS on my machine here at home. Yeah, I know what you're all thinkin'..."Wow, that MR dude sure is a party animal."
> 
> ...


Wild man!!! Wait until your wife finds out what you did when the cat was away!!! :rofl:

I'm going to join you and be wild too. I'm about to download MS Visual Studio....


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm gonna run through the house with scissors! Woohoo!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Your wife needs to get back soon, before you hurt yourself.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Wild man!!! Wait until your wife finds out what you did when the cat was away!!! :rofl:
> 
> I'm going to join you and be wild too. I'm about to download MS Visual Studio....


I hope your internet connection is better than mine. Those are big ISO images!

Which version, if you don't mind my asking? I'm still on 2013 but will probably upgrade to 2015 once it is released, not just a release candidate, technical preview, or whatever they are calling alpha versions these days.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

technovelist said:


> I hope your internet connection is better than mine. Those are big ISO images!
> 
> Which version, if you don't mind my asking? I'm still on 2013 but will probably upgrade to 2015 once it is released, not just a release candidate, technical preview, or whatever they are calling alpha versions these days.


It's for a project at work so I need to use the version it was developed on... 2012.

And yes it is a big ISO. It's downloading far too slow.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> It's for a project at work so I need to use the version it was developed on... 2012.
> 
> And yes it is a big ISO. It's downloading far too slow.


2012 is pretty good but I really like the C++ 11 features that 2013 has added. I understand that 2015 may have a nearly complete set of those features along with at least some of the C++ 14 ones!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> I'm going to join you and be wild too. I'm about to download MS Visual Studio....



Ever wonder about the smiling foreign chick pictures while Visual Studio loads? How come none of my software kids look like them???


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

And I bet after you futz on your PC you'll go to the fridge, grab a beer and...and...drink half of it! :lol:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

This thread is to wild for me! Bunch of crazy, devil may care party animals!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Mine is out of town too, so I'm going to practice my tap dancing tonight. 

Too loud if anyone else is in the house.

Then I'm gonna call my mom and then later watch some Netflix.

TOWANDA!!!!!


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

*throws caution to the wind*

I'm breaking out the Parcheesi! Who's with me?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Well now you've really crossed the line MR....your poor wife! Think of her, why don't you!!!


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Well now you've really crossed the line MR....your poor wife! Think of her, why don't you!!!


*giggles*


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

technovelist said:


> 2012 is pretty good but I really like the C++ 11 features that 2013 has added. I understand that 2015 may have a nearly complete set of those features along with at least some of the C++ 14 ones!


Sticks his head over the monitor, gives a stare, sighs, and goes back to work in eclipse.

/No STL for you! (not on my embedded platform)
//2005+Visual Assist is still the most productive


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Anubis said:


> Sticks his head over the monitor, gives a stare, sighs, and goes back to work in eclipse.
> 
> /No STL for you! (not on my embedded platform)
> //2005+Visual Assist is still the most productive


On the embedded side on this project VM + qemu

going to be interesting


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> On the embedded side on this project VM + qemu
> 
> going to be interesting


There was a big-a$$ C++17 thread on my industry insider forums this week, but never in a million years would I have expected to find it here. Y'all are making me rethink everything about this place...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Anubis said:


> There was a big-a$$ C++17 thread on my industry insider forums this week, but never in a million years would I have expected to find it here. Y'all are making me rethink everything about this place...


Using c# this time. 

We are a bunch of braniac nerds here. Didn't you know that?


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Using c# this time.
> 
> We are a bunch of braniac nerds here. Didn't you know that?


Unity? mono? But you're using qemu... ARM? 16-bit? 

oh geeze, can't we just talk about wayward spouses.... :rofl:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Aw, that's cute...#nerdtalk


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

There are 10 kinds of people in this world FW...Those that understand binary, and those that don't. *giggle*


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh forget your geeky talk about M/S programs etc. What is far more important is whether Persil Biological washes whiter than Persil NON-Bio?

Could discuss that till the cows come home!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Persil rocks regardless


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

MountainRunner said:


> It's Friday and I'm gonna cut loose tonight after work.
> 
> Gonna upgrade the OS on my machine here at home. Yeah, I know what you're all thinkin'..."Wow, that MR dude sure is a party animal."
> 
> ...


I upgraded to Wife 2.0 and got an incredible performance boost with almost zero downtime. No more blue balls of death issues.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Where I am from we have a washing powder called TOSS.

For those not in the know, 'Toss' = wank/masturbate

'He's such a tosser' (he's such a wanker) etc !!!


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Now stop tossing about with your computers and go do the washing!!!!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

When my wife is out of town and I'm feeling adventurous, my brother has a fishing boat that ****ing breaks down every time we go out. So this is usually the time I get brave enough to go fishing, cause I know I can make it back home before she finds out I am stuck who knows where and waiting for the coast guard or something. 

At least my brother and I have learned to boat by driving into the wind. That way when we break down, we eventually get blown back in the general direction of home. 

Badsanta


----------

